# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  E ka krijuar zoti njeriun, apo njeriu zotin?

## saimiri-uk

Ju lutem jo mos sillni fakte biblore, kuranore, darwinore dhe nonsence te tilla, vetem votoni dhe mbajeni shkrimin e shkurter!

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Shkurt e sakte..I urrej pyetjet "RETORIKE" 

asnji komente me teper!!*

----------


## RaPSouL

Zoti Njeriun....

Kot pyetje beni edhe ju  :i ngrysur:

----------


## macia_blu

Shkurt e sakte..I urrej pyetjet "RETORIKE" 

asnji komente me teper!!
__________________
...ZemRa Ka ArsYeT e SaJa
Te ciLat as VeT arsYeJa 
... Nuk i arsYeTon DoT !! 


Nuk e di pse me dukesh si femer..... sipas firmes, packa se duhet te me dukesh Don Kishot ne fakt, po nejse, meqe ra fjala tek Don Kishoti , i shkroji te dashures(dylqines...lol) "Arsyeja e mosarsyes qe i behet arsyes sime ,ma dobson aq shume arsyen , sa me arsye vajtoj bukurine tende" Te njejten gje do te kisha thene une per "mencurine tende". Ndersa "nudistin" qe shtyp tastieren e fshihet mbas flamurit qe eshte edhe imi, me vjen ta rraf si kalama e ta lidh mbas  gomarit ta sancos....per menyren se si merr pjese ne nje teme si kjo,  se si i pergjigjet nje pyetje te tille...

Ndersa , ne lidhje me pyetjen shume ngacmuese dhe mjaft te mencur qe ka bere saimiri  po i pergjigjem me bindjen , (mendimin ) tim. Sigurisht qe per mua , njeriu e krijoji Zotin, dhe per kete une e cmoj aq shume njeriun, sepse ka krijuar pikerisht zotin dhe e ka krijuar kaq te bukur , kaq unik , kaq te madh sa edhe vete njeriu, krijues e ngaterron veten me krijesen e tij. Dhe une e adhuroj Zotin , e Adhuroj shume  , sepse Njeriu ashtu e beri, te Adhurueshem. (mund te kisha shkruar gjithe diten , por qe  e para nuk kam kohe , dhe e dyta pervec saimirit qe ka hap temen , te tjeret s'ia vlen te te lexojne . Hapsi i temes ka kerkuar, pergjigje te mirfillta personale, jo mendime skllave ose kopje te bibles, kuranit.... e ku e di une.

----------


## morrison

A e provon dot qe ka zot? Po qe nuk ka, a e provon dot? Kan 2000 vjet njerzit qe i vin verdadh ktyre dy pyetjeve, kurse ti Sajmir na bjen verdadh brenda nje dite! Bej ndonje pyetje rreth seksit dhe do shikosh si do mbajne rradhen per te shkruajtur kta!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BaBa

Njeriu ,Zotin !!!

----------


## DI_ANA

Majmuni Krijoj Njeriun.............

----------


## MICHI

po ta kishte kriju njeriu zotin do na e kishin tregu sesi se do ishin mburr per vete.

----------


## REG99

Zoti krijues  i Gjithsise !
njeriu esht mendjemadh , i duket se qdo send ka ne menqurin e tij edhe ne doren e tij n fakt s ka asgje .,
po qe se njeriu krijoi Zotin ater doemos te ket arsyen pse me kriju / qka na duhet ? te mbajm rendin ? te rujam shoqrin apo shtetin / per te gjithat kemi mekanizmat s na nevoitet ,po realiteti esht se se krijuam ne ,Ai na krijoji neve prej nji mashkulli edhe nji femre , nese ne e krijuam Zotin ater me sillni nje fakt kujt i ra ndermend me na kriju neve ne dy gjini mashkull / femer a s logjikoni ??
macia blu
nese ti me shoket tu e paskeni kriju zotin ater ma lind nji foshnje ti pa ndihmen e nji mashkulli pa faren e nji mashkulli vet pa ndihmen a askujt linde sikur qe din ti me gishta a qysh din ti tani kam me t besu se krejt i krijon ti pa edhe Zotin

----------


## DiGiTeX

Me then te drejtene shte pyetje "Retorike" por po jap nje mendim timin.

Nqs do te mendonim se Zotika krijuar njeriun atere ky fakt aprovohet nga godhenat e lashta qe tregohen.
Nqs njeriu ka krijuar zotin mua personalisht ky me duket fakti me i mire sepse Zoti eshte dicka qe te gjithe e kirjojme nga gojdhenat e lashta qe thone ka 1 zot i cili te ndihmone por ajo qe na ndihmone nuk eshte gje tjeter vecese "sedra" dhe "ndjenja" mendimi i lire i turit krijon 1 Zot te cilin neve themi se ai jetone bashke me ne ne jeten tone.
Po te pyesim nonjerin .. E ka pare njeri Zotin?? sigurisht sbesoj se do na kthente njeri pgj keshtu qe Zoti eshte nje krijese e pakzistueshme qe ri ne mendjen tone dhe eshte ngulitur ne te nga tregimet e mocme " ku Zoti mbizotron mbi gjithcka"

Pra shkurt dhe qarte per mendimin time pasi une jam dhe ateist mendoj se Njeriu ka krijuar zotin.

VISI !

----------


## Akili-A

Shpikja dhe fantazia...eshte ne instiktin e njeriut.
Keshtu qe njeriu e shpiku edhe Zotin....

----------


## km92

ca o kjo pyetje re ??
ik mbylleni kete sondazh
po ta kishte krijuar njeriu zotin nuk do te ishte veten nje zot do te kishte me shume..


Zoti krijoi njeriun, nuk ka tjeter zgjidhje..

----------


## Aldo_west_83

Zoti  krijoi  gjithckane.

Gjithckaja  krijoi  njeriun.

Zoti  pa besimin e njeriut  nuk  do ekzistonte, por as  njeriu pa Zotin!!!

Zoti  dhe  njeriu jane  dy  gjera qe  shkonin, shkojne, dhe  do  shkojne  gjithmone  bashke.


Kte me  kane  mesuar  Pleqte  e mi, pasi i  kam  me  2-fe te  kunderta (Myslimano-Kaurre )

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Provojeni...

----------


## bajko

dhe per cudi... e gjith bota krijuan vetem nje zot.
logjikisht... nese njeriu krijoi Zotin... atehere do kishim lloje te shumte te Zotave, sepse njeriu ka deshire qe ato edhe t'i tipizoje, duke u dhene forme, qenie, model, etj etj etj...por ja qe ajo nuk ndodhi...po perse nuk ndodhi...sepse njeriu nuk krijoi Zotin.
Zoti krijoi njeriun.

----------


## Akili-A

> ca o kjo pyetje re ??
> ik mbylleni kete sondazh
> *po ta kishte krijuar njeriu zotin nuk do te ishte veten nje zot* do te kishte me shume..
> 
> 
> Zoti krijoi njeriun, *nuk ka tjeter zgjidhje*..


Per njerez si ty, qe nuk e ke idene nga historia e njerezimit,sigurisht ka vetem nje zot.....

ik zgjero horizontin tend dhe pastaj eja te futesh ne muhabet.....

----------


## REG99

Akili a
mosbesimtaret ndahen n dy grupe
1.kryelartit te cilet nga kryelartsia qe kan injorojn faktet e ekzistimit te Krijusit Tyre
fakt esht se te gjitha krijesat jo vetem njerzit jan te krijuara ne dy cifte mashkull / femer qe do t thot me automatizem lind pergjigjja se s mund t jet krijim i rastit ky esht shembulli me i thjesht
2. te paditurit  te cilet nuk logjikojn argumentet te cilat vertet jan shum per me ardh te pergjigjja se e gjith kjo qe na rethon por edhe vet ne patjeter kemi projektantin te cilit i themi Zot !

----------


## bajko

Akili-A,
Ky eshte horizonti yt i dijes??? Te sulmosh te tjeret qe nuk kane nje mendim me ty?
Po ti qe po besoke ne teorine tende??? Pse nuk na sjell ndonje fakt a argument per ate qe thua???

respekt.

----------


## Jimmi_1978

Ju lutem mos u hiqni qe keni fakte sepse mire e dijme qe asnjera ane nuk ka fakte bindese por ka mendime te cilat i pranon si fakte. Kjo pyetje nuk lindi sot qe ta zgjidhni ju ketu, ka 2000 vjet qe njeriu merret me keto pyetje dhe nuk ia ka gjetur fundin dhe nuk do tia gjej kurre prandaj kot mundoheni.
Nuk keni argumenta asnjera pale.

----------


## bajko

per te biseduar per nje gje... njeriu mbeshtetet ne dicka. Fetaret, qofshin musliman,  te krishter apo ndonje fe tjeter, bazohen ne librat fetar, ne zbulimet shkencore, te vertetuara edhe me libra fetare... etj etj... por ku bazohen ata qe e mohojne Zotin??? Duan ta shohin Zotin?

----------

